# My build: 2003 Grand Cherokee - step by step w/pics



## sholland (Jan 16, 2012)

For the power steering I suggest the 1991-95 Toyota MR2 pump... http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/power-steering-using-toyota-mr2-ehps-19505p4.html


----------



## stealthE (Jan 31, 2016)

sholland said:


> For the power steering I suggest the 1991-95 Toyota MR2 pump... http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/power-steering-using-toyota-mr2-ehps-19505p4.html


Interesting, I will have to look at that. My plan was to run a Saturn Ion pump. 
Thanks


----------



## mons2b (Nov 17, 2015)

For Vacuum a SAAB pump is an option.


----------



## sholland (Jan 16, 2012)

mons2b said:


> For Vacuum a SAAB pump is an option.


They are also available new here:
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/hla-009286001


----------



## stealthE (Jan 31, 2016)

Update:

Motor is out:


----------



## stealthE (Jan 31, 2016)

AC51 mated to an S10 manual transmission is in.
I was able to reuse the factory Jeep transmission crossmember, I just had to drill a new hole in the center for the T5 mount bolt.
I made a custom motor mount, using an encoder end mount.


----------



## stealthE (Jan 31, 2016)

Battery box, created/insulated/installed
6 Tesla cells.


----------



## miscrms (Sep 25, 2013)

Very cool! Will be interesting to see how the AC51 does in that big a vehicle. ~100 ftlbs of torque sounds a bit light, but hopefully will be ok with the transmission. I suppose those old 4cyl land rovers were in the same ballpark and did ok, in part due to low gearing. Needed an overdrive unit to get up over 55mph or so though.

Rob


----------



## mons2b (Nov 17, 2015)

stealthE said:


> Battery box, created/insulated/installed
> 6 Tesla cells.


For your ac. Get a treadmill motor remove the clutch from the existing compressor and get flexible couplers that fit both shafts and each other. Rig the clutch relay to instead turn the motor on and off, prob need the relay to trigger a contactor.. I plan to try this. A fully electric compressor is too expensive.


----------



## stealthE (Jan 31, 2016)

You have me concerned about the ac51 now. I really wanted 62mph. But fwiw the jeep will be much lighter than factory. I believe when all said and done, the weight should be 3500lbs. I have my fingers crossed. 

I like the idea of that AC rig, I just may give it a try


----------



## miscrms (Sep 25, 2013)

The weight may be ok, but I would worry more about the drag. Both the cross section area and Cd are probably going to be big. If you can come up with estimates for those, there are tools out there to estimate how much power you need to cruise at various speeds. Then you can look at motor torque, rpms and gear ratios to see how much "extra" power you have available at various speeds / gears. The extra power basically determines your ability to accelerate up to that speed and/or maintain speed on an uphill. If you see something other than "motor rpm" as the max speed limitation in any gear, you might need to increase voltage (and readjust weight) to keep the dummy motor from significantly affecting the calculations.

Its pretty out of date, but I still use this calculator a lot for those sort of calculations. Maybe someone knows of a better one.
http://www.evconvert.com/tools/evcalc/

It pretty useless for range and specific battery / motor calculations at this point (unless you are going DC and lead acid), but if you just put in your vehicle characteristics, and a reasonable drive system that won't limit performance substantially (I usually use Warp 9, Zilla 1k, and 144V of Optima D31) and then fudge the weights using the "additional removed" to get the final weight about where you think it should be it will give you decent ballpark numbers for required HP and motor rpm at each speed/gear. You can also change the motor rpm limit to make the top speed in each gear calculation work out.

Another handy trick is the observation that each 5% of incline is roughly equivalent to 1mph/s of acceleration. By changing the incline value in the calculator, and matching the motor HP to the required HP at a given speed/gear/motor rpm you can get an idea of both gradeability and acceleration.

Rob


----------



## AntronX (Feb 23, 2009)

Ouch, please don't stack Tesla modules like that. Those fuse wires are fragile.


----------

